# they said 2in snow yea right about 4-5in



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Got a few pic of the last snow and some before the snow put a newer plow on the truck this year works grate and some home made plow wings get wide and get the job done/ The plow is 7-1/2 ft without the wings with wings 10ft 6in love the wings saves time and money. Buy the way the if any of you guys saw my truck on hear before you know it is 2wd and for the new guys just would like to let you know to.payup


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

a few more pic


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I plow in 2wd all the time. Sometimes 4x4 is necessary though, especially when I need to run and gun! How much weight do you run in the back? I run about 1000 lbs between my sandbags and salt.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

yamaguy;518662 said:


> I plow in 2wd all the time. Sometimes 4x4 is necessary though, especially when I need to run and gun! How much weight do you run in the back? I run about 1000 lbs between my sandbags and salt.


When i got the truck it did not have the dumper in it i used bag salt then. I run bulk now but most time i have about a ton in the truck. I start out with about 3 ton in it and then buy the time i am at my 4th lot I am out. The truck will plow without salt in the bed. I will try to find you a pic when i got the truck check out my other trends with my truck pic Some of them pic are with about 500lbs left in the truck :salute:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures and truck. I never use 4wd. Need to be able to turn on a dime. I have only used it on my last truck 3 seasons ago to push back some piles. Thats about it.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Quality SR;518676 said:


> Nice pictures and truck. I never use 4wd. Need to be able to turn on a dime. I have only used it on my last truck 3 seasons ago to push back some piles. Thats about it.


Thanks 
It needs a good wash and wax that salt eats it off. I have been making a drive way so its in the mud a lot got to love the mud. If the snow would ever stay. there would not be mud right now.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

payupnice truck and nice pics...wesport


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

a pic of the truck in the fall pic is off my phone


----------

